# Drywall or plywood?



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I plan on redoin my garage this summer and was wondering what you guys have done in your garages? Gimme some ideas if you will. Even brag or show off your man cave.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I searched and found some nice looking luan plywood when I wanted to cover some walls in the garage last summer. With the insulation filling the stud spaces it did not need backer board. 

I have used it for paneling and wainscotting many times.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I found some nice looking luan plywood when I wanted to cover some walls in my garage last summer. With the stud spaces filled with insulation it did not need a backer.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

Plywood or OSB. You can hang stuff where ever you want and it takes a beating unlike drywall. A nice coat of acrylic solid color stain and you're good to go.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

See that's what I was thinking but I was hoping someone would post a pic. I'm curious about how to do the seams. Maybe 1x2 or similar.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

A thought to consider is what do you do in your garage? Is it a hang out, car storage, weekend auto shop.... One big thought to have is this, will you ever weld, torch, or grind in your garage? If so you do not want plywood down at the floor were sparks or slag could get to it. Maybe consider steel siding. B 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I plan on getting a welder but mostly just wrench on cars, trucks and hide from the wife.


----------



## legendkiller (Oct 24, 2009)

Drywall is a fire barrier to if its attached garage I would recomend doing at least the one wall

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

My buddy finished his off with OSB painted all white, in his "Man Cave" which is in the lodt of his pole barn he also used OSB and painted it primarily a tannis beige, one wall with a Camo Pattern and it looks pretty sweet!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Its detached. But I have a woodstove going in when I'm done. I was gona try to go with a deer camp feel. I do like the camo idea.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

When I built my new shop, ceiling is in 1/2" drywall and is completely finished off, seams and all, primed and painted white to brighten up the shop. 
Side walls are 6" deep with 1/2" OSB, primed and painted a medium gray color. Hard to really see where the OSB seams are and is not an issue. 

I do a lot of wood and metal work in the shop and the OSB holds up good. If you go with pole barn tin on the inside it is less of a fire barrier since the tin can conduct heat and cause a fire in the interior wall.

Nice having the OSB on the sidewalls so that I can hang stuff and was 1/2 the price of drywall.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Regardless of what material you use on the side walls, I would suggest that you install a base moulding around the outside walls. This will prevent wicking of moisture or melting snow from your car from getting up into your finished walls. Use some treated lumber of 1x4 or 1x6 and than set your drywall or OSB on top of that.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

1/2" osb.!

I went with drywall.... between my miller 300, grinder and who knows how many engines/transmissions I have accidentally bumped the wall in just 2 years it looks like crap. I'll be skinning the 5/8 sheet rock w/ OSB this spring. My garage gets used HARD! 

Paint the walls with a light color to keep things bright and make sure you get plenty of lights. In a 1.5 car I have 4 4' fluorescent lights and I constantly have a light in my hand. 

A friend stained his floor white and while it never looks white the amount of light it reflects keeps a torch out of your hand when your under a pickup. "Reading" dirty magazines while hiding from the ole lady under your truck is a breeze! 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the 1x4 idea for the base board. Would it be expensive to put 1/4" plywood and stain it or osb and paint. Its a 1 &1/2 car


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I meant cheaper.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

1/2 OSB is about half the price of 1/2 drywall. Prime and paint w/ a roller. I also painted the floor with paint by dupont made for concrete floors. It is a light blue, sweeps up and cleans up easy vs just concrete.

If you were to use drywall, at least on the first 4' I would use the green drywall since it is made not to suck up the water.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

OSB has skyrocketed the past few months, but I would still do the walls with OSB.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I'm going to menards tomorrow to price a few things out. But another question I have is do I need to leave a small gap between the sheets for expansion.


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Grass said:


> Well I'm going to menards tomorrow to price a few things out. But another question I have is do I need to leave a small gap between the sheets for expansion.


No need for an expansion joint, but the sheets up tight.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Engineered wood siding. Easier than drywall and looks better than osb. Menards has some on sale for $20 a sheet right now.

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...fiber-textured-no-groove/p-1926091-c-5829.htm


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

Now that's nice. I was gona go there but when I got the paper there was a sales ad and it had osb prices in it so it saved me a trip. But I need to check that stuff out.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Nodakhtr said:


> When I built my new shop, ceiling is in 1/2" drywall and is completely finished off, seams and all, primed and painted white to brighten up the shop.


Just make sure that you go with 16" centers on your trusses. If you go with 24" OC, you are going to need to hang 5/8ths on the ceiling.


----------

